# Dow at 2075! (not seriously)



## Smurf1976 (31 May 2005)

Take a look at http://www.kitco.com

They are showing the Dow at 2075 and the Nasdaq at 182!!!!

(Scroll about halfway down the page and look on the right hand side).

Obviously it's a typo (I hope) but I guess that we could say that the ASX "outperformed the international markets" since last time I checked it hadn't crashed 80% on a day it was closed...    

Normally this site is a pretty good source of info but perhaps not today...


----------



## wayneL (31 May 2005)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Take a look at http://www.kitco.com
> 
> They are showing the Dow at 2075 and the Nasdaq at 182!!!!
> 
> ...




Maybe it's prophetic!!! :-O


----------



## Milk Man (1 June 2005)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Take a look at http://www.kitco.com
> 
> They are showing the Dow at 2075 and the Nasdaq at 182!!!!
> 
> ...




dont you wish you shorted that one!


----------

